# Mia had a FUN FILLED DAY!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia had a BIG day today!! I called it "Mia Day!" We First went to Muttropolis for their Ice Cream Social and Mia got a Peanut Butter and Bannana Doggie Ice Cream!







We then went to the vet (not so exciting). But we got 4 different sample foods to try out for allergies and some eye drops and ear drops. We then went to the Maltese Meet Up (which was SO much fun!). There were so many furrbutts there!!! Fay and Sparkey joined us and we had the best time EVER!!!! Here are some pics from our day!!

Mia eating her Ice Cream!.............................................."hey everyone! Sparkey is here!"









Sparkey!!....................................................................Mia and Sparkey!


















Mia and Sparkey striking a pose!









~Thanks for looking~


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm so jealous!! I want to meet both Mia and the Spark Man!! Looks like fun was had by all














Ok-I'm holding a Maltese Meetup in ND and everyone has to come. Hee-Hee!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Oh, I'm so jealous!! I want to meet both Mia and the Spark Man!! Looks like fun was had by all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia and I will be there!!! HeHe


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They look like they had fun....you must be exhusted!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> They look like they had fun....you must be exhusted![/B]


I am SO exhausted and Mia is alseep next to me!







Dont tell her, but Im SO happy she will sleep almost all day!! LOL...she needed this day!! It was all about her!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YEAH for Mia and Sparky and you and Fay. OH I wish I could have been there... what fun it must have been! How did Mia enjoy her ice cream? Bet it was great on a warm day. Thank you so much for sharing the photos with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> YEAH for Mia and Sparky and you and Fay. OH I wish I could have been there... what fun it must have been! How did Mia enjoy her ice cream? Bet it was great on a warm day. Thank you so much for sharing the photos with us.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Mia LOVED the ice cream!!! She wouldnt leave it alone!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a wonderful day!!!!







Thanks for sharing your photos! I love seeing these little guys with those HUGE smiles on their precious little faces!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It sure looks like Mia and Sparkey hit it off well, and had a great fun day, those are such precious pictures














thanks so much for sharing them


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looked like FUN !!!! Sigh , I wish we Aussies could do something similar - but we live so far apart . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> It sure looks like Mia and Sparkey hit it off well, and had a great fun day, those are such precious pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were buds!! Sparkey is so cute!! I think he has a little crush on Mia!







The cutie followed her everywhere!!! It was SO CUTE!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, looks like Mia had a wonderful day full of fun!







Belinha wishes she could be there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't it fun when we can just spend a special day with our furbabies?!!!







The pics are great -- looks like everyone had a GREAT time.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a special day for cutie-patootie Mia!! The Maltese Meetup looks so fun! Tchelsi is infinitely jealous - *she* wants to meet Mia and Sir Sparks-alot!!! Thanks for sharing!

Tchelsi: *sigh*...maybe one day...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> What a special day for cutie-patootie Mia!! The Maltese Meetup looks so fun! Tchelsi is infinitely jealous - *she* wants to meet Mia and Sir Sparks-alot!!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Tchelsi: *sigh*...maybe one day...[/B]


Tchelsi, I think you have a great idea!! Maybe some day we have have a big SM convention!! Doesnt that sound like fun!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha I saw that second pic before I read your writing and I thought wow that dog sure looks a lot like Sparkey! And it IS Sparkey LOL! I'm glad Mia had a fun day and got to meet him. Thanks for sharing the pics, they're so cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That was sooooooooooooooooooo fun. thanks Krystal for letting us know. Sparkey behaved better than I thought. Sparkey says: boy, mia was hard to get














he is soooooooooooooooo tired. he couldn't take his eyes off of mia. It was so funny because there were like 5 other maltese and Sparkey only wanted mia







poor mia. 

well I have a lot of pictures but let's see if you can see them here. if anyone has a problem let me know and I attach a few of them here. but they are all HERE

Also a video







here is the Video


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> That was sooooooooooooooooooo fun. thanks Krystal for letting us know. Sparkey behaved better than I thought. Sparkey says: boy, mia was hard to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay that video was so CUTE!!!! Thanks for posting all them adorable pictures!!!! Aw, I miss you guys already!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww Mia Day looked like lots of fun!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like you and Mia had a wonderful day. I only wish there were a few near me that we could do a get together.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Ohhh what a wonderful day you guys had with the babies


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

That looked so cute.
Sparkey was really infatuated with Mia!















They looked like they had a blast!
Thanks for the pics and video!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Fay that video was so CUTE!!!! Thanks for posting all them adorable pictures!!!! Aw, I miss you guys already!![/B]


 same here, all I've been talking about and thinking about is mia. she is sooooooooooo cute. I have to try and do this more often. poor sparkey doesn't get out much. we had so much fun. I hope the other malt owners there join sm soon.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> same here, all I've been talking about and thinking about is mia. she is sooooooooooo cute. I have to try and do this more often. poor sparkey doesn't get out much. we had so much fun. I hope the other malt owners there join sm soon.[/B]


Hehe, I hope they join soon too!!! We did alot of recruiting today!







I hope we can get together again too! It was so much fun!

I was watching that video again and GEESH, my legs look HUGE!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

All pics are great, from Krystal and Sparkey, and the video is adorable too. They are both gorgeous little fluffies.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Fabulous pics & video of your fun day.







Looks like Sparkey & Mia had a ball.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures!!







It looks like everyone had a lot of fun!! They are both so adorable!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute Pictures! I remember when Mia looked so tiny next to Sparkey. She really has grown.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW, Mia







you got the chance to meet Sparkey









you guys sure seemed to have such a great time

Thanks for sharing the pictures

Kat


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Cute Pictures! I remember when Mia looked so tiny next to Sparkey. She really has grown.[/B]


LOL, that wasnt too long ago!! She really has grown quickly!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mia and Sparky are too cute!!!! It looks like Mia had a fun time!!!









Maggie says: Not fair







...I want to have a maltese play date!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Cute Pictures! I remember when Mia looked so tiny next to Sparkey. She really has grown.[/B]


 trust me Sparkey is much bigger. Mia has nice long hair. I still can't believe I made Krystal pick him up with one hand for a picture







so sorry







She knows how heavy he was


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey

Mia Day looked like lots of fun - and Sparkey was the added bonus.

Max says "you're only and hour away and I am demanding a buttsniffing day with those two" ..

When I was watching the video - Max thought there was a dog outside and went on the balcony to bark at them - little did he know it was the computer.

Great Pics ...'

Hey Fay - you were hiding behind the camera again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures Krystal, they both look adorable.Mia is getting so big and pretty..
ANDREA


----------

